# Frustration with Liverpool Audi.



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi guys, I realise I'm reasonably new here so I appreciate your responses. We're just rather annoyed at Liverpool Audi at the moment.
Just a bit of context: in September me and my dad went in to see some cars for me and we decided on an A3 for myself, we ordered it and we had brilliant service and we were both very satisfied with the way they treated us.

Now come February my mum wanted to change her car, so after previously having a Mercedes we wanted to change since we didn't like BMW. That left us with Audi, since the last car we bought of them went to well, we thought why not. So we went in and looked around etc and decided on the A6 as a good allrounder car. The salesman looked on his system and seen the had three A6's come in to a different Audi, of the same spec, so naturally just like any one else would do we said give us the one with the lowest mileage, and so he did and we paid the deposit without seeing the car simply because Audi is a premium German brand. The car was 11 months old and was on their approved cars list, so we thought that it would have had all of the proper checks done on the vehicle already, it's not like we were buying from some dodgy motors company on the corner of the road. 

So a few days later the car is here and we go there to sign all the documents etc and I have a quick look around etc, it's looking nice. I didn't think I had to inspect it much since it was from a proper dealer. My dad had to go to work and so did my mum so they were rushing to get everything signed and sorted as soon as possible. So I looked around and noticed a chip in the paint on the boot underneath the Audi symbol and pointed it out to them, they said it'll be fine book it in and we'll sort it. Fair enough. We didn't have time to book it in there and then so we said my dad will go in a few days later to book it in. As we were going back in to the car, I noticed a scrape on the back, salesmen said we can sort it after. He was practically rolling the car out of the barriers himself. Now we're beginning to get a bit annoyed, but nothing major. Since my mum and dad were late they left me to take the car home since I was on the Audi 7 day insurance thing, I got home to have a look around the car and noticed the drivers side chrome strip has a lot of white circles on it, sort of like oxidisation or something. I phoned my dad to tell him and he said don't worry they will sort it. So now I went in to the car to inspect inside, noticed the buttons which control the screen/MMI were rock hard, very very difficult to press in, they had definitely has some liquid split on it from the previous owner, not only that but the knob to control the ambient lighting brightness was snapped off... There is also another chip in the left side hand of the car. So there are our problems with the car, but that's only half of it.

We booked the car in and told them everything, and we needed a courtesy car and they told us the next available date would be one month later.. We were a bit more frustrated now. One month passes and they take the car in and we remind them of the jobs that need doing and the servicing woman takes a note of everything and says that's fine and they tell us they have no courtesy cars left. So we said that's not our fault, we waited a whole month just to get one. So now we're rather frustrated. So they offer us one of their salesman's cars but he needed to get home at the end of the day, and we said so did we. Then they offered to pay for all of our taxis, I'm not being funny but what premium dealer would make you get a taxi. If that were me, my customer would get the car and my staff would be getting the taxi, it's just the right thing to do to keep the customer happy, but as you'll see further down they don't know the meaning of happy customers. So we said that to them and they said ok keep the car until the end of the day and we'll bring your one back home. We said okay but as long as you do all the jobs properly and don't rush just to get your car back. They said yes and quickly escorted us to the courtesy car. 

A few hours later we get our car back, no work has been done on it what so ever. Scratches still there, oxidisation or whatever on the chrome strip is still there, the buttons are still rock hard. I made a point to say to the guy that we were "not happy" and made sure he knows I told him that and got him name etc just in case Audi say that I accepted the car so it must have been ok. 

So now we're back in a few days later like yo-yo's constantly going in to that stupid place. Now we're told "it was only an inspection" I said to them, you didn't say that when we gave you the car, you said all the jobs would be completed. We didn't have much time so we said to them, look book it in again and keep it for a good few days to sort every single problem out. They grumble and book it in, oh what a surprise the next time we could book it in was 1 month later again! We said make sure you have a courtesy car ready for us because you're keeping our car for a few days to sort it out.

Now we leave and go home and see a nice brown envelope waiting for us. Hey the V5 is here! I wonder who owned the car previously. "EUROPCAR GROUP UK LTD"... Sounds like a rental... What were the good words from Jeremy Clarkson? Something like "a rental car is the fastest car in the world" A quick Google confirmed my suspicions. Now we're pretty furious, why weren't we informed of this? If we had the choice of a rental with 10k miles and a private owner with 20k, we would choose the 20k... Maybe that's why it has been treated like trash. The poor thing was only 11 months old and had plenty of stuff wrong with it.

Now a month or so later (basically a few days ago) we have given the car in and they have it right now, the head of parts or servicing or whatever is now having a heated discussion with us about what they agreed to do. According to them they are only doing the paint chip on the boot even though we told them ages ago about the other stuff! I made the point the Vauxhall have given me better treatment for my old Corsa. In which they actually have. This guy, his name is Kenny. He is as stubborn as a mule. I understand he wants to save money but at the expense of customer happiness on a car we brought 3 months ago is not the way to do it. He 'assured' me that the cars go through a 'multi point inspection' to ensure the vehicle 100% up to standard. So I said "well then it must have slipped through because they didn't do a very good job inspecting it" . He laughed and said no that doesn't happen. I may be 18 but I'm not stupid. So we asked, would the multi point inspection guarantee the car is perfect and that they would have picked up on any imperfections etc. He assured me and said that they inspect it thoroughly. So we said to him, how do you expect us to take your word for that, when the paint chip on the boot managed to pass the inspection? (I sort of felt good saying that) Now he has lost all credibility for his main arguing point. He started saying stupid stuff like "well sometimes things go through" so naturally we replied, well maybe our one was one that 'went through' but he was having none of it. He said the chrome trim costs £500 if it was cheap we would have done it. So I said is that how you look at things? Do you not take in to account customer satisfaction? He grumbled and walked away and then we were given a courtesy car. 

This part is pretty petty so I guess you can skip this if you read this far. The courtesy car they gave us was an estate. It's too long for my mum to drive she just doesn't like them (don't ask me it's her) and the service woman assured us that was one of the only automatics they had. So I picked up on that and mentioned she said "one of the only" then she said oh I meant this the only one as we've given the other ones out. I said are you sure and she said yes. So mum and I got into this car and drove away. 15 minutes later they had the cheek to phone back and they had given us the wrong car and whether we could bring it back! They must be joking. Mum simply said "No I'm shopping and I'll be home in a few hours you can take it from there" you practically hear the steam coming out of the woman's ears at this point. But whatever, they annoyed us so why not return the favour.

So that's basically where we stand at the moment in this situation. We have a courtesy car and they have the A6 sitting there. We are incredibly frustrated with Liverpool Audi, Geoff/Jeff who is a sales manager assured us that it will get sorted when the car was in last month, yet nothing happened, and now Kenny has stepped in to save his pockets. Even our salesman who is a friend of my dad's said to him that Kenny won't do anything because he is stubborn. 

Why is it in a car salesman's genes to screw over every customer? Not once have we had any problems with Mercedes or BMW. Just Audi. 

Does anyone know where we stand in this situation? What can we do? We're considering writing to the head office but we really don't want to do that just yet, but if we have to we're more than happy to have our lawyers/solicitors to speak to them. 

I'm sorry for the ramble but I just needed to get it out and ask for some advice! 

Thanks for reading 
Buneet


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

IIRC, a dealer is obliged to inform you if a car has been used/owned by a rental company. So if it has been, then you may have grounds to reject the vehicle if that's the route you're looking at

EDIT: Recent article too http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-ne...ars-for-sale-with-histories-hidden-by-dealers


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

m1pui said:


> IIRC, a dealer is obliged to inform you if a car has been used/owned by a rental company. So if it has been, then you may have grounds to reject the vehicle if that's the route you're looking at
> 
> EDIT: Recent article too http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-ne...ars-for-sale-with-histories-hidden-by-dealers


Wow. That's for that article! We were informed of no such thing when buying the car, our salesman hadn't even seen the car himself.
I'm going to look in to this and maybe get my dad to talk to our solicitor about this. I'm stuck in the middle of exams at the moment so I can't spent too much time on it. However what you have said has really helped. Thanks so much.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

To be blunt, I think you kind of set yourselves up for this.

The fact that you've went and bought a car without seeing it, especially one that is 11 months old (plenty of time for it to be abused, thrashed and crashed) is really quite naive. 

Audi aren't obliged to sort any of the chips or scratches as they are purely cosmetic and you have bought this car at your own risk without seeing it. 

I agree that it unfair that they have messed you about when they said they were going to sort the various cosmetic blemishes.

Just because it's a "proper dealer" i.e a big well known dealership, doesn't make them any better (in fact sometimes that is the very reason why they are poor!). They are all franchises, and like all franchises, you get good ones and bad ones.

I hope you get all the issues rectified but in future take a little more time investigating the history of the car you are looking to buy and thoroughly inspect for damage.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I kind of skim read that because it was way to long for me, however I think your issues are -

You had a merc, didn't want a bmw so that only left an audi, well that's where it started to go wrong, you should have not been so blinkered 

Next it's got some damage, well you shouldn't have taken delivery in that state, you should have walked away on collection, once you take delivery there is no incentive for them to fix it.

Did you get all of the repairs in writting before hand ? If so let them fix it, if they don't then write to the dealer principle, the after sales manager and give a copy to audi customer services.

The ex hire car bit, well I guess it's likely to have come from the prestige fleet which are usually based at selected airport locations and given the type of people who hire and the type of trips there is a good chance it's spent it's life on the motorway. Now if you didn't ask them if it was a hire car then I don't believe they have to tell you. In all fairness I doubt the salesman would know.

Given the type of car and it's age then it's always likely to have been an ex fleet/hire car/dealer demo, they all live the same life, personally I would have no problem with an ex hire car, they build up the mileage quickly, the oil water and daily checks are made regularly much more so than a private car. If they go wrong they are booked in for a dealer because if they are off the road they don't earn money. Europcars weight in pushing a repair through is going to be much greater than a private customer will ever have. People that have kittens over hire cars really should look into car sales and see where they all come from...

I hope you get it sorted, be nice, and put everything in writting and keep a note of who you talk to. Also if you get nowhere with the dealer talk to audi customer services. But at the end of the day it's a used car, if you expect new then that's what you should have got.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Loads of nearly new cars are ex rental cars. Not many private owners change their cars in less than a year. 

Approved used car is a meaningless statement. It doesn't make the car any better than available elsewhere. Most are sourced through the same channels. 

As for the scratches etc, it is a used car. You have to expect some signs of wear. 

Not to sound too harsh, but it seems the major issue in the deal is blind faith.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It's the way these dealers to now. I'm hugely suspicious of cars around the 10-11k mark and under a year old now because that's when hire companies hand them back. It all depends how they were used.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I can kind of guess the OP didn't expect those as the first three responses.


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

rf860 said:


> To be blunt, I think you kind of set yourselves up for this.
> 
> The fact that you've went and bought a car without seeing it, especially one that is 11 months old (plenty of time for it to be abused, thrashed and crashed) is really quite naive.
> 
> ...


Whilst I kind of agree, I brought my A3 without seeing it, it was perfect. Absolutely amazing and I'm very happy with it. So we thought we could just do it again. Also the fact that this Kenny chap is practically implying that we are lying and that we spilt something on the centre console doesn't really make us feel any better. He guarantees it passed the checks. Pressing the buttons when I got home clearly showed otherwise.

I think I'm going to push for the rental car side of things on how they hid that point when selling the car. According to that article, Audi are quite popular for it.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Shouldn't have put a deposit down in the first place. Wait to view it first then any issues put on the order form. I did this when I got my Skoda. Had front end and spoiler all repainted due to scratches and the dealer was happy to do it


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

SteveTDCi said:


> I kind of skim read that because it was way to long for me, however I think your issues are -
> 
> You had a merc, didn't want a bmw so that only left an audi, well that's where it started to go wrong, you should have not been so blinkered
> 
> ...


We accepted the delivery only because they said they would sort all of the problems out. We were practically leaving and the salesman said it would be okay, so I guess we didn't think to get it in writing. 
I see your point about hire cars, personally we would have rejected it and looked for different ones. 
But thanks anyway, I hope it gets sorted too.


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

Spoony said:


> It's the way these dealers to now. I'm hugely suspicious of cars around the 10-11k mark and under a year old now because that's when hire companies hand them back. It all depends how they were used.


Had we have known it was a hire car, we wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

Kerr said:


> I can kind of guess the OP didn't expect those as the first three responses.


Well actually it's good to get a perspective and different opinions on the current matter. Some I agree with some I don't. I think we're going to push for the hire car point made from the first article and we'll see where it goes from there.


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

J306TD said:


> Shouldn't have put a deposit down in the first place. Wait to view it first then any issues put on the order form. I did this when I got my Skoda. Had front end and spoiler all repainted due to scratches and the dealer was happy to do it


They already had our deposit from a previous car we were looking at, we looked at an A5 which seemed good so we put our deposit down and then we decided to change for the A6 instead. Even with the A5 they were kind of pushing us.

We trusted them to find us a car simply because we had already had a perfect one from them before. Wrong decision I guess.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry I've been rather lazy and haven't read you post in full, a lesson to you and all of us, regardless of marque and any perceived reputation, don't assume anything and take nothing for granted.

Don't dilly dally go to the highest level you can (dealership owner), no chance of a face to face but a well written letter i.e. Polite, concise and firm should hopefully assist in the resolving of your issues.

Can't remember the guy, (or the car) but there is a very long thread on here where he demonstrated that sticking to your guns, keeping cool and having the patience of a saint does normally pay off in the end.

Good luck:thumb:


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

S63 said:


> Sorry I've been rather lazy and haven't read you post in full, a lesson to you and all of us, regardless of marque and any perceived reputation, don't assume anything and take nothing for granted.
> 
> Don't dilly dally go to the highest level you can (dealership owner), no chance of a face to face but a well written letter i.e. Polite, concise and firm should hopefully assist in the resolving of your issues.
> 
> ...


Haha, no problem. Definitely a lesson for us all.

I think my dad is going to see them once more to lay down the options of either sort everything out or will we take it further with people higher than them. We will most definitely remain calm, it's just when you talk to a brick wall, you begin to get fairly annoyed. I dad is keeping his cool because he knows the dealership people are only the bottom of the Audi food chain and there are many more people to talk to.

I appreciate it bud, thanks!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

S63 said:


> Sorry I've been rather lazy and haven't read you post in full, a lesson to you and all of us, regardless of marque and any perceived reputation, don't assume anything and take nothing for granted.
> 
> Don't dilly dally go to the highest level you can (dealership owner), no chance of a face to face but a well written letter i.e. Polite, concise and firm should hopefully assist in the resolving of your issues.
> 
> ...


This one?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=315336


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Having a discussion about the problems you're having when in the showroom with other customers present can help too (rather than a private office)


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If your going to try and reject it because it's an ex hire car then you are going to rule yourself out of 85% of all 1 year old cars currently on sale. I would bet 1% of all a6's are purchased new by private owners, most will be dealership vehicles which will be used as courtesy or demo cars and that makes them no difference to a hire car. If anything it makes them worse, a demo car is hammered over a 15 minute test drive, thrashed from cold and turned off when hot.


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

mrbloke said:


> Having a discussion about the problems you're having when in the showroom with other customers present can help too (rather than a private office)


Yeah we were in the middle part, they do all their dealings out in the open so thankfully he couldn't pull us in to an office.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We dealt with Audi Doncaster last April when we bought a 2010 A5 Cab, 1 owner, 20k and their s.history.
In truth, the car was in very good nick but upon closer inspection, after we had taken delivery of it, all 4 alloys had been blown over (paint flaking 2mths in) and the bonnet was peppered with stone chips (credit to the valeters who hid them).
I didn't bother making a fuss about it as it was a 2nd hand car.

We did view it before buying it though. I would NEVER leave a deposit without seeing the car in the flesh. We lost out on a RS250 in March from Leic's Vauxhall because I wouldn't leave a deposit over the phone after the dealer had sent me numerous pic's of it.


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> We dealt with Audi Doncaster last April when we bought a 2010 A5 Cab, 1 owner, 20k and their s.history.
> In truth, the car was in very good nick but upon closer inspection, after we had taken delivery of it, all 4 alloys had been blown over (paint flaking 2mths in) and the bonnet was peppered with stone chips (credit to the valeters who hid them).
> I didn't bother making a fuss about it as it was a 2nd hand car.
> 
> We did view it before buying it though. I would NEVER leave a deposit without seeing the car in the flesh. We lost out on a RS250 in March from Leic's Vauxhall because I wouldn't leave a deposit over the phone after the dealer had sent me numerous pic's of it.


The difference is that car was 3 years old, which you can definitely expect that kind of wear and tear expecially with that age. We also have these weird perfectly straight lines on our alloy wheels which I am very confused about. I don't know what would cause perfectly straight lines in the middle of the alloy.

In terms of the deposit, we left one for an A5 and we seen it and it was nice but we changed our mind. The dealer suggested leaving the deposit there whilst they look because in order for them to bring cars over from other dealerships needed a deposit apparently.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I wasn't having a pop there Buneet.

But even with a low mileage privately owned car, flaws can be hidden quite well be the 'stealers', they are, after all, very good at doing that.

Hopefully you'll get a resolve somewhere along the way but take it has a lesson learnt, never commit to a car without inspecting it 1st.

Good luck BTW.


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> I wasn't having a pop there Buneet.
> 
> But even with a low mileage privately owned car, flaws can be hidden quite well be the 'stealers', they are, after all, very good at doing that.
> 
> ...


No no I didn't read it as if you were having a pop! Sorry if I replied that way.

But yes, definitely a lesson learnt. We normally buy Mercedes new from the dealer but we fancied a change as the new E-class is just the same as the old one inside pretty much so thats why we went to Audi. So my parents aren't really used to buying used cars of this calliper.

But thanks anyway buddy.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Buneet said:


> No no I didn't read it as if you were having a pop! Sorry if I replied that way.
> 
> But yes, definitely a lesson learnt. We normally buy Mercedes new from the dealer but we fancied a change as the new E-class is just the same as the old one inside pretty much so thats why we went to Audi. So my parents aren't really used to buying used cars of this calliper.
> 
> But thanks anyway buddy.


No worries, I was just wary that you may have read into my experience as a pop.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't think whether it's an audi/bmw/mercedes you can expect decent service from a main dealer.

Elms of cambridge bmw would have done exactly the same with a courtesy car, no matter how long away you had booked a service and then look down their noses at you.


----------



## HarryHedgehog (Aug 13, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> I don't think whether it's an audi/bmw/mercedes you can expect decent service from a main dealer.
> 
> Elms of cambridge bmw would have done exactly the same with a courtesy car, no matter how long away you had booked a service and then look down their noses at you.


Elms of Cambridge - same here, poor poor service, so much we cancelled new car and bought else where. Felt it OK to change the spec of car without consulting us.... :devil:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

HarryHedgehog said:


> Elms of Cambridge - same here, poor poor service, so much we cancelled new car and bought else where. Felt it OK to change the spec of car without consulting us.... :devil:


They had a very fancy showroom and ridiculous service charges no doubt supporting the stupid interior instead of quality service.

Small wonder they closed up shop in cambridge and moved out, especially with an indy who is far better.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Buneet said:


> So my parents aren't really used to buying used cars of this calliper.


Don't know if that was deliberate, but that's brilliant!


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

mrbloke said:


> Don't know if that was deliberate, but that's brilliant!


Whoops, I meant to say calibre! But if it makes you laugh then why not 🙊


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your problems, shouldn't happen with any car let alone a 40k plus one.. I've looked at Audi a few times, each time the salesman have either ignored me, or just simply looked down their nose at me, so each time (3 times!!) I've ended up buying a BMW. I even went to 2 different Audi dealers and both were just as rude, very unprofessional. Once I actually arranged test drive in a A5, they booked me in, the day came and sat waiting for me was a A4. When I questioned them they said I had booked a A4, this big intimidating employee came out and argued with me telling me I was wrong and had maybe got confused, so I bought a 335d coupe instead. Never giving Audi another chance, lesson learnt.


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

I had great service from slough Audi when buying our new a3 last year , so they ain't all bad


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Loads of nearly new cars are ex rental cars. Not many private owners change their cars in less than a year.


Oops. I did. Ordered my new car 6 months after I collected my last one. But I agree, the majority of cars less than a year old will be ex fleet etc.

To the OP, having been in a similar situation with a previous car, albeit a three year old BMW I bought "blindly" I feel you pain. However I just chalked it up to my own fault and lived with it. But best of luck and I hope you come to a favourable outcome.

I do find it odd how many people fail to consider Jaguar though. I know the XF is 5 Series/E Class size but they are excellent cars. I didn't even bother to test drive and of he German cars I was considering once I test drove the XF. Hopefully this time next year more people will look to Jaguar with the release of the XE later this year.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The garage i used to work at did mot for a jaguar/Lamborghini main agent . Ive got to say the supercharged jags made the best noise of any car ive ever heard they snarl and spit sound amazing . 
I never used to like jags but the latest ones are wicked bits of kit and the guys used to say they are pretty reliable to


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> The garage i used to work at did mot for a jaguar/Lamborghini main agent . Ive got to say the supercharged jags made the best noise of any car ive ever heard they snarl and spit sound amazing .
> 
> I never used to like jags but the latest ones are wicked bits of kit and the guys used to say they are pretty reliable to


IIRC top 10 in the AutoExpress, top of JD Power and WhatCar? Quite a few awards for the modern Jaaaaags.


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

CGRD said:


> Sorry to hear of your problems, shouldn't happen with any car let alone a 40k plus one.. I've looked at Audi a few times, each time the salesman have either ignored me, or just simply looked down their nose at me, so each time (3 times!!) I've ended up buying a BMW. I even went to 2 different Audi dealers and both were just as rude, very unprofessional. Once I actually arranged test drive in a A5, they booked me in, the day came and sat waiting for me was a A4. When I questioned them they said I had booked a A4, this big intimidating employee came out and argued with me telling me I was wrong and had maybe got confused, so I bought a 335d coupe instead. Never giving Audi another chance, lesson learnt.


I can sort of relate to this when going to Audi, I'm a fairly young guy, I guess they think that I'm just looking at cars and not interested in buying it. The fact I have one says otherwise. But when our A6 arrived a few days before we picked it up I went to go see it as it was on the way to work. I was left standing there for an hour no matter who I spoke to because they couldn't find the key. I got there around 4pm when it was starting to get dark (it was in Feb) and I wanted to see the car in day light. If I'm honest, this happened twice, one day after the other. Where I would go in and be left standing there for a very long time. The first time they couldn't find the key so by the time they found it, it was pitch black outside, and the guy was standing there with me. I just wanted to be left alone to inspect the car and find faults like this! The second the day after time they couldn't find the car, turns out it was having its (poorly done) multi point inspection so it was up on the ramps. I can't help thinking I would have spotted all of the faults had I have been allowed to see the car in daylight. I really doubt whether they have any internal organisation or communication...


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

chippy1970 said:


> I had great service from slough Audi when buying our new a3 last year , so they ain't all bad


I'm sure some are good! I mean Liverpool Audi where ok when we bought my A3.


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> Oops. I did. Ordered my new car 6 months after I collected my last one. But I agree, the majority of cars less than a year old will be ex fleet etc.
> 
> To the OP, having been in a similar situation with a previous car, albeit a three year old BMW I bought "blindly" I feel you pain. However I just chalked it up to my own fault and lived with it. But best of luck and I hope you come to a favourable outcome.
> 
> I do find it odd how many people fail to consider Jaguar though. I know the XF is 5 Series/E Class size but they are excellent cars. I didn't even bother to test drive and of he German cars I was considering once I test drove the XF. Hopefully this time next year more people will look to Jaguar with the release of the XE later this year.


Haha, hopefully we get a previous owner like you! Even though it might be obvious that the cars with one previous owner and are one year old might be fleet, the dealer did not inform us of this. And according to the Consumer Protection from Unfair Trading Regulations 2008 it states:

"Creating a misleading impression about the previous usage of a vehicle. For example, giving the impression that a vehicle has one previous user - through the use of statements such as 'one previous owner' - when in fact it is an ex-business use vehicle that has had multiple previous users (such as an ex-rental, driving school vehicle or taxi)."
The above is under the example section of 'misleading actions' 
We were told it had one previous owner, simple as that.

As for jags, a long time ago whenever the S-type jag came one we went to go test drive it was we were looking for a new car and my mum and dad didn't like it. I suggested a jag to them now and they're just still off it. I don't see why, they're bloody gorgeous!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

You're not far from the dealer where I bought my current XF. Pop along to Manchester Jaguar, ask for David And he'll sort you out  definitely worth a test drive.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I went to buy an A4 from Portadown Audi earlier in the year. Totally unprofessional. 

I wasn't offered a test drive in the car. The price of the car, when negotiating, mysteriously increased by £900. They had automatically included GAP insurance and Lifeshine (which I laughed at) without advising me or discussing with me. This is financial mis-selling of an insurance product!! 
The finance quotation then had no mention of the APR anywhere. 
Sadly, and I hate having to say this, I will not darken the door of an Audi dealer for a very long time. 
Good luck with yours Buneet.
Cooks


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

Cookies said:


> I went to buy an A4 from Portadown Audi earlier in the year. Totally unprofessional.
> 
> I wasn't offered a test drive in the car. The price of the car, when negotiating, mysteriously increased by £900. They had automatically included GAP insurance and Lifeshine (which I laughed at) without advising me or discussing with me. This is financial mis-selling of an insurance product!!
> The finance quotation then had no mention of the APR anywhere.
> ...


I read somewhere on a seperate Audi forum that the reason they don't come up to you is because you're going into their dealership looking to buy a desirable car, you should be the one asking them. I found that hilarious to read. 
I completely understand how you feel and thanks. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Buying a car without seeing it first wasn't the smartest thing to have done.
Luckily for you it was just minor cosmetic issues that you're having to deal with and not anything mechanical.


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Buying a car without seeing it first wasn't the smartest thing to have done.
> Luckily for you it was just minor cosmetic issues that you're having to deal with and not anything mechanical.


Hmm I guess since we did it once from the same dealer which worked out well, we thought why not do if again.

But yes, you're right. Thankfully there are no mechanical problems.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Buneet said:


> I read somewhere on a seperate Audi forum that the reason they don't come up to you is because you're going into their dealership looking to buy a desirable car, you should be the one asking them. I found that hilarious to read.
> I completely understand how you feel and thanks. Hopefully it goes well.


Do they only sell rs6s/r8s in these dealerships or if I go in should I be so smitten by a derv bog spec a3 that I should be clinging to their heels?

Ignorance is bliss if they actually believe what they wrote on said forum.


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Do they only sell rs6s/r8s in these dealerships or if I go in should I be so smitten by a derv bog spec a3 that I should be clinging to their heels?
> 
> Ignorance is bliss if they actually believe what they wrote on said forum.


Nope! I have never seen an rs6 in my life  
It's funny, the only R8 I have seen in a dealership was yesterday, they had one outside. Looked amazing!

Either way, they should be the ones to approach the customer. Pretty sure even the staff in Harrods would ask you if you need any help. I went in to the Mercedes dealership to look at an A-class by myself and straight away upon walking in I was asked whether I needed any help or if I wanted a drink but that was probably mainly because they knew my dad and I. But I went into the BMW dealership to take a look at the 1-series and it was about 15 minutes before closing time yet the people there went out of their way to talk to me and discuss things with me even after their closing time. Audi need to get off their pretentious bum!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Buneet said:


> Nope! I have never seen an rs6 in my life
> It's funny, the only R8 I have seen in a dealership was yesterday, they had one outside. Looked amazing!
> 
> Either way, they should be the ones to approach the customer. Pretty sure even the staff in Harrods would ask you if you need any help. I went in to the Mercedes dealership to look at an A-class by myself and straight away upon walking in I was asked whether I needed any help or if I wanted a drink but that was probably mainly because they knew my dad and I. But I went into the BMW dealership to take a look at the 1-series and it was about 15 minutes before closing time yet the people there went out of their way to talk to me and discuss things with me even after their closing time. Audi need to get off their pretentious bum!


Elms bmw were pretty much the same, I'm sure if a fair amount of finance was involved they'd be more interested, but anything else, forget it.

Yet emg who do fords/mazdas/etc, really friendly, really helpful, very reasonable prices, polar opposite.


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad daughter didn't buy last weekend when she called in


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

RisingPower said:


> Elms bmw were pretty much the same, I'm sure if a fair amount of finance was involved they'd be more interested, but anything else, forget it.
> 
> Yet emg who do fords/mazdas/etc, really friendly, really helpful, very reasonable prices, polar opposite.


If I'm honest, I would have probably got better service from Arnold Clark...


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

GJH0702 said:


> Glad daughter didn't buy last weekend when she called in


At Liverpool Audi?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Buying a car without seeing it first wasn't the smartest thing to have done.
> Luckily for you it was just minor cosmetic issues that you're having to deal with and not anything mechanical.


I have purchased my last 3 cars unseen, the day I saw them was the day I drove them home, we are in the midlands, my mini came from Surrey, our tt from poole and my cupra from Blackpool, all of them were exactly as described. The tt was a private sale


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

Just noticed this thread, 'Newcastle Audi' had my last Audi A5 in for over 3 months trying to solve some gearbox and noise problems, then after 3 months the car came back with 3 scratches to the bonnet and 2 serious scratches over the offside wing.
I sold the car soon after.
I've now bought an A7 which is a much better put together car


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

SteveTDCi said:


> I have purchased my last 3 cars unseen, the day I saw them was the day I drove them home, we are in the midlands, my mini came from Surrey, our tt from poole and my cupra from Blackpool, all of them were exactly as described. The tt was a private sale


I still don't see anything wrong with buying things unseen to be honest.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Buneet said:


> I still don't see anything wrong with buying things unseen to be honest.


Read your own original post. That's the danger of buying unseen.

I wouldn't even begin to think about buying any car unseen. Read any advert for a car and you'll rarely read in the advert small scratches, been painted, crashed or an exhire car.

Even some nearly new cars don't drive 100%.

You've bought twice unseen. Once it has worked fine and once you've been burned.

Your blind faith and the fact you still struggle to see retrospectively the reason you've found yourself in a hole, I can see you getting burned again.

It's a needless risk to buy a mainstream common car unseen. If it was mega rare or cheap there would be some justification.

For alll my time buying cars, nearly all had obvious imperfections of things other people have missed.


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Read your own original post. That's the danger of buying unseen.
> 
> I wouldn't even begin to think about buying any car unseen. Read any advert for a car and you'll rarely read in the advert small scratches, been painted, crashed or an exhire car.
> 
> ...


Whoops. Apologies for sounding hypocritical. Dad has brought plenty of work vehicles unseen from Peugeot. Only one went wrong after 8 months, and you know what... They replaced the car! Getting better service there than at Audi  
But hey I guess you've changed my mind on buying unseen.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Buneet said:


> Whoops. Apologies for sounding hypocritical. Dad has brought plenty of work vehicles unseen from Peugeot. Only one went wrong after 8 months, and you know what... They replaced the car! Getting better service there than at Audi
> But hey I guess you've changed my mind on buying unseen.


Have a little read through this site and you'll be shocked how many brand new cars aren't right.

I bought a new Vauxhall Astra Coupe years ago and it has been painted badly prior to me collecting. The dealer did everything to hide the paint by how they parked the car.

It wasn't until I got home I noticed that my brand new car was a mess.

I did get another brand new replacement after a fight.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Any car i've ever bought i've seen and test driven first.
Whether it's the local Arthur Daley on the corner of the street, or a main dealership, they're all just car salesman at the end of the day and their main objective is to move product.


----------



## Buneet (Apr 22, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Any car i've ever bought i've seen and test driven first.
> Whether it's the local Arthur Daley on the corner of the street, or a main dealership, they're all just car salesman at the end of the day and their main objective is to move product.


We test drove it when we got it. It's just we didn't play around with the centre console as we were focused on driving it. I drove it home and it drives like a beauty. It still does. It's just the little things you don't seem to notice such as the MMI buttons.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Buneet said:


> I still don't see anything wrong with buying things unseen to be honest.


There isn't, but if it's not as described then you walk away, once you take delivery there is no incentive for a dealer to fix it.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

To be perfectly honest, every car dealer Ive been to has sucked apart from Lexus and Mercedes. Lexus have never got anything wrong as of yet and are always helpful and friendly, and Mercedes made a mistake, but promptly corrected it and gave me a free service as a good will gesture. cant mess about with that!


----------

